# محاضرة إتصالات - م. أمير عزت ofdm



## amir_ezat (29 أغسطس 2013)

نسألكم الدعاء



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr1jMZQ_1KE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## majed_19845 (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله في أخير أمير، ونحن في انتظار محاضراتك القادمة


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

many thanks


----------

